# Powerlifting belts



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi could anyone recommend a good single prong belt please, im hoping to compete in the gbpf sometime next year and want to get used to a belt before that.

thanks in advance


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Gasp do a pretty solid one.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

If you want to compete in Powerlifting I'd get a Powerlifting belt - look at liftinglarge.com for Titan Toro belts for a good cheapish belt. Don't buy a bodybuilding belt!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive got the strength shops own belt 13mm lever one and is awesome for all my heavy lifts cheap aswell


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

get an inzer one from the states.

There is a world of difference between a UK bet and a US belt if you have them side by side. about the same price but postage is obv more.


----------



## the_almighty (Oct 10, 2009)

my gym lifts are squat 160, bench 105, deadlift 170 will I be allowed to use a strength shop one as they have large logos on the back in a gbpf comp. Ive had a look at the american ones but they are a bit out of my price range being a broke student an all.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

the_almighty said:


> my gym lifts are squat 160, bench 105, deadlift 170 will I be allowed to use a strength shop one as they have large logos on the back in a gbpf comp. Ive had a look at the american ones but they are a bit out of my price range being a broke student an all.


think you'll have to cover up all the logos etc.

but i'd really recommend getting the toro, or inzer belts, these belts will last for years and years, only reason to get a new one would be if you out grew it ..

http://www.houseofpain.com/products/powerlifting-gear-clothes

got a nice sale for the 2-prong, but i hate my 2-prong >.>


----------

